# Jigs and Fixtures



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Jig for hand planing small parts.*

As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.

The following is an idea I gleaned from a woodworking video by Rob Cosman. It's just a piece of MDF with a strip of 1/4" hardboard glued to it and a bench hook screwed to it. The hook keeps the planing jig from moving, and the 1/4" thick strip keeps the piece from sliding. It works brilliantly for it's intended purpose.



















This worked so good I just thought I'd share it.

Cheers!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


Tom -

Very cool! Thanks for sharing this.

David


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


Great idea! I need one of these.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


Blake, it takes 5 minutes to make. Go make one right now. LOL.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


I made a similar version of this and it does work well.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


A benchhook for small parts. Good one


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


Another great jib. And so simple to make


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


*Great idea Tom!*


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


Great tip, Tom. I too, have often struggled to figure out a way to hold small pieces. Thanks!


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tom. I will be making one tomorrow or Monday! What a cool solution to a problem that plagues so many lumberjocks!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


Amazing how simple it is to solve a perceived hard situation. Good tip, thanks for posting this one too Tom.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tom. I made one before breakfast today. It worked well AND used up a little more of that kelterment from under the bench!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


Another good hook to add to the collection! How thick did you make the fence/stop on yours?


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


You could use it as a shooting board, too.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


Hi Dorje,

The overall width of the hook is 13". This was just a piece of scrap I had so I didn't cut it at all. the width of the stop is 2", again just a piece of scrap. The stop is 1/4" thick hardboard, glued to the MDF base. I wish I made this a few months ago. It took 5 minutes to make and works wonderfully.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

mot said:


> *Jig for hand planing small parts.*
> 
> As I continue on my journey to becoming more proficient at the use of hand planes and the like, I've had some serious headaches. One of the major headaches I've had is surface planing small parts. I've tried clamping and locking in the vise. I've tried bench dogs and other various means. I've not been able to consistently come up with a way to hold small parts.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good one Mot, thanks.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Dowel Stock Preparator!*

I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.

I took a 2" piece of walnut from the scrap pile. I drilled a 1/4" (0.247" actually) hole in it close to one face. I took a few passes through the drum sander to just show the hole cut. I chamfered one end to accept the workpiece stock. I clamped an old plane iron creating an awkward looking jig.



















My first pass came out too thin. I clamped a playing card between the iron and the walnut. My second attempt came out at 0.247". Blind ass luck to get it that close, however, my intent was to go for that diameter, so 2nd attempt or 12th attempt, I was in for the long haul.

Here's the process of making the dowel:

I started by ripping a few 5/16" strips from the stock I'm using to make my box. Sorry Niki, I used the *GRRipper*. I don't think it's an accident waiting to happen. I use the GRRipper in conjunction with the *MJ Splitter*.










After I get a piece of oversized square stock, I chuck it up in my hand drill and use the belt sander to sharpen the end of it to go into the jig.










I wanted to knock off the edges to make more of an octagon to relieve stress on the jig. I could have done this on the tablesaw with the blade at 45, but this isn't a precision maneuver, so I just used the belt sander. Next time I'm going to use a small parts clamp I have to knock the edges off first, then sharpen the end. This way, I had to hold them with my fingers, risking a slight manicure while I was doing it. I might have used the GRRipper for this too, but would have just been to torment, Niki.










I chuck the stock up in the drill, and then head to the jig.










This is a picture of the stock part way through the jig.










When I get near the end of the stock, I reverse the drill, chuck up the other end, and pull it through.










And the finished dowel, sitting atop my little jig.










Thanks for looking!

Tom


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom -

I think we are watching the same videos! I am working on the same thing. I am experimenting with using set screws to adjust the angle and set of the blade. Awesome job!

David


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


David, I would have probably come up with a better way to ajust it if it hadn't of come out spot on so quick. I'm not touching it now. Maybe my other size jigs will be a little more sophisticated, by this little 1/4" baby is a lock.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Very cool!

I wish those Grrippers weren't so expensive. They look so handy.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Thats a cool jig!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


I was watching Rob's video again the other day and thought I would try the wooden hinge soon. Are you making a box for the LJ contest?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. Yes, F.Luna, it's now the dowel plane!

Mike, I'm making the box for another purpose as I get the bugs out of the process. My prototypes are working fine and I've made jigs to set my fence and router bit height for a 1/4" hinge so that I can recreate the setup without too much fuss. As for the contest, that hinge may make an appearance.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Wow, why didn't I think of that? Oh yeah, I'm not that creative. I was just thinking I needed some dowels earlier today. Very cool.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


I love that jig - so simple, effective and FREE!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Great invention, Tom. Stanley made a dowel maker years ago. Every once in a while I'll see one or the head which cuts the dowel. I've passed them up but now might not. besides this is just too simple. And way too easy. Good one, Tom


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Great idea Tom. Nice job.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Neat jig Tom!

It works similar to my dowel maker jig, But you don't have to contend with a noisy router.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Dick, that's a hell of a setup… Franken-Doweler! I was pretty pleased with how quickly I got this one accurate. I'm going to be using the doweling for a little project so I'll probably have to finagle a bit to match the radius of a router bit that it's going to match up with. I'm interested in seeing what David's refinements are as he's taking into account blade set which I did not, aiming more for a pure sheer cut. For banging out quick dowel though? Man is this thing a cinch.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Has anybody used Dowel Plates? These have been on my wish list for awhile. Anyone willing to give a recommendation?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


I've not used the dowel plate that you showed.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Tom! With a varied set of drill bits, the options of dowels available would be unlimited! It sure saves the $45 for teh Lie Nelson dowel maker!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Great Tom. I have that Rob Cosman video too and you make the jig construction look a lot easier than he did ). I guess I'll give it a shot too. Thanks for the very informative post.


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Well, fiddlesticks. I just ordered a dowel making jig from Lee Valley. I may have to go home tonight and give this a try. If it works I might send the Lee Valley jig back.

This is really cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Great jig! That's going in my favorites.


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


Great.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


The dowel plate seems to work well for shorter dowels. I've got one.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


That looks like a good jig and it was a great blog. I do it in a different way which you might also like.

I drill the most common size holes in a mild steel plate at 45 degree angles. This leaves a sharp edge on the top of the hole. I cut some square stock in the appropriate size, sharpen the end enough to fit into my drill chuck like you have done. After chucking it up, I run the piece through the angle hole and I have a nice dowel exactly (or exactly enough) the same diameter as the hole.

The only set-up required is to put the steel plate in a vice and make sure there is clearance underneath the plate for the dowel to come through. Eventually the steel plate will become dull, but it's not difficult or expensive to replace.


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

mot said:


> *Dowel Stock Preparator!*
> 
> I've been fiddling with wooden hinges, and can't get good dowel stock. Epecially dowel stock that matches the species of wood I'm working with. I gleaned this jig from another Rob Cosman video.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea. I'd better try that.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*

*WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.

I put together a 15 minute overview of the basics of the shooting board. Please note, the shooting board is a tool that will have unlimited uses in your shop. For box makers, I think it's as invaluable as your imagination. The shooting board can be used in many ways and I've tried to cover three or four ways that I make use of it. Construction of the shooting board can take many different forms. A quick google of Shooting Board, will net you some great discussions and information.

Also, on Lumberjocks, you can read some of the projects and discussions from WayneC, Bob #2, and yours truely.

So, onto the video. Enjoy! Of course, any questions or comments are greatly appreciated.

Tom

*Larger Format Version Here*


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Great example on how to use a shooting board! Nice video.


----------



## FritzM (Dec 18, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


thanks for posting this Tom. It's a great visual to add to the millions of written descriptions and still photos. I really like your setup with the ramp. Makes quick work of setup and breakdown! And the laminate running board is a feature i will certainly add to my own shooting board…. when i get around to building one.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


first class vid. very nice of you to spend your time on it . thanks


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to post this technique Mot. 
Your efforts are making this place a go to destination for fellas and gals just getting into some of these areas.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Well done Tom. The video answered some questions I had! Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying your videos; simple and to the point with good information. I'm just starting the hand tool path and went to buy a plane and realized I know not of what I seek. Actually, seeing your shooting board cleared up a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Tom. Great video, well presented.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Tks Tom. The information that I have read still left me a little confused. You filled in all the gaps.

Great job . . . I felt like I was there with you.


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Tom thanks for the video, I have been starting to use my hand planes more and this looks like another good place to venture into with them. Like Fritz said, this aids all the photos and text that are out there. A picture is worth a thousand words but a video speaks volumes.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments, guys. There is alot you can do with them, for sure. Just get close with whatever means you use, then final fit with the shooting board. It makes things alot of fun to. You can really sneak up on a perfect fit.

Cheers!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom;

Great video, and most helpful.

The shooting board as well as paring chisels are ideal for sneaking up on perfection.

Many of my finest woodworking joints are brought close with standard tools, and then using a paring chisel fine tuned to perfection. Prior to actually using these techniques, they seemed impractical, as I figured I could get perfectly fine results without them. Than after trying them out, I saw the advantages to working this way.
A miniature version of a shooting board is very handy for use with a paring chisel

This is also true where the joint might be a mortise and tenon, on two boards meeting on a curve. In this case the entire joint will be cut with a paring chisel, with flawless results. It sounds a little difficult, but with sharp tools, it's fairly simple.

Thanks for the post.

Lee


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


I remember when you posted your recently constructed shooting board a few months back. Good to see it proved useful. On my to-do list. Well done.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


That's great information, Lee, thanks! Yeah, Jeff, it's really come in handy. Worth the 10 minutes it takes to make one.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


And I learn another new trick, Great video Tom.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


That was super Tom…........right to the point and we've all got to have one of the planes you mentioned would work.

JEEEZZZ…..............we get you out of the stable and all sorts of good stuff keeps happening. Nicely done!!!!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Good video, Tom. I've known about shooting boards but haven't used them yet. I'll give it a try. It's a simple and very effective and useful jig.


----------



## MorningWood70 (Jan 14, 2008)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I never fully understood how shooting boards worked untill now. Thanks.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great video on your shooting board set up…I recently built a board based on the Charlesworth plans, but with ramps on both sides, which simply involved placing another layer of sheet material under the main board with the fence. Also, I have the "birdhouse" fixture glued up and ready to mill. With this fixture, you can cut those end grain miters/bevels as you described, but without fear of tear out, because the fixture supports the fibers at the end of the cut.

The shooting board has been on the list since you and Wayne C. posted yours some time back, and after a get together with Mike Lingenfelter recently, who has a very nice board…it was time!


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


thanks for the well made vid Tom. It was very helpful and informative.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Tom,

This was a great woodworking lesson. I can definitely see how using these shooting boards can improve accuracy. Thanks for helping me understand them and see them in action. Now I've got to make some!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, guys!

Dorje, depending on the depth of your iron, you'll knock off a bit of that birdhouse's fence and your main fence. If you are taking a finer shaving at a later date, then you might not be supporting the fibers as well as you might think. Hence the chamfer. When you experiment, you'll see what works best for you. Post yours when you get it built!

Cheers!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


If you cut a piece of "stick" at or around 45° and place it behind your stock while sneaking up on the angle the stick will support edge fibers . It's the same routine that we all use with cope and stick parts on the router table.
Like Mot says, there's no support left after the first pass with the iron.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to post a very informative video Tom. I made my shooting boards after you and Bob#2 original posts and they do come in very handy. Thanks for the reinforcement.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Tom, I really appreciate this video. I have been looking at all of the previous posts, and not really understanding all of the excitement about planes. All of the refurbish, polishing, cleaning, and sharpening, now makes sense. This really clears up quite a few things for me. I have a couple of planes that belonged to my father. I am guessing that they are at least 35 to 40 years old and in excellent working condition. One is a Stanley #5 and the other is a small palm plane, both would clean up nicely. I had a couple of family heirlooms and didnt realize it. Thanks a bunch for sharing. Got to start the refurbish soon. 
God bless


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Nice, I don't have one yet so this will be my next project. Thanks Tom


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Tom - Great video!, very helpful and informative, I learned a few new tricks and am going to set out to build a new shooting board!
Thanks again Tom!
Schroeder


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the time and effort that went into making this. Great tutorial. Now I gotta go build one (or two or three!!)


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bill, Gene, sandhill, schroeder and gofor! I'm glad the video was of some use to you.

Tom


----------



## forkboy (Jan 24, 2008)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


(first post. woo).. Thanks for the video, great stuff. Makes me even more keen to win the plane I'm bidding on ebay for, and gives me some ideas for how to actually get a solid mitre without buying a $200 tool.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Tom, wow! Like many of us here, I have been venturing ever more into hand tools and the shooting board keeps coming up. This video was awesome and really illustrates a way I can control the dreaded gappy bevel and mitre. I'm going to build one right away.

Just out of curiosity, why do you like the low angle jack best for shooting. I only have standard angle planes and I have been wondering about the low angle cousins.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Hi Shannon,

I prefer the low angle planes for shooting end grain. As the low angle offerings from Veritas work SO well for long grain as well, it just is the best all round plane for me. I've seen people VERY effectively use a standard angle frog, but the low angle just works better for me.

Cheers!


----------



## coolbreeze (Mar 4, 2008)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tom. I've never even heard of a shooting board. Top notch instruction & demonstration. See, you guys are teaching me new stuff already and I just got here.


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


*Bump*
Wow, what a wonderful video for shooting boards. I've recently become interested in hand planes and this video was very informative. Thanks for taking the time to shoot this Tom!

Dennis


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


*Re-Bump*
Had to revisit this after finally getting the Low-Angle Jack. Rather like old home week. Thank you again, Mot.
Still in the top five in a Google search for shooting boards, three years out!!!


----------



## combow (Aug 29, 2012)

mot said:


> *Shooting Board Basics - VIDEO*
> 
> *WayneC*, *Bob #2* and I, have had some conversations about shooting boards. The conversations don't last long because we all agree with eachother. It's really the death of conversation. However, some of the hand tool posts have netted some good questions on what a shooting board is, how it works, what it does and how you use it.
> 
> ...


great post Tom. New to the site. Been working wood since I was a kid but only recently have I begun primarlily hand tooling. I read, and re-read, Don McConnel's "mitre shooting board" article in Hand Tool Essentials-an indespensible book in my book -but only after your video do I see it's true potential. A wonderful companion to another's text. Thank you.
-blair


----------

